# التحكم الرقمي (nc) والتحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب cnc



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

_تقنية التحكم الرقمي ببساطة هي تطبيق الطرق الرقمية للتحكم في المكائن._
_برمجة التحكم الرقمي لا تقوم بتصنيع الأجزاء، ولكن تتحكم بالماكينة كيف و متى وإلى أين تتحرك لتصنع الأجزاء._
_ببرمجة التحكم الرقمي هي نشاط عقلي وفيزيائي فعلي يتم بالمشاركة ما بين تصميم وتوثيق البرنامج الذي سيستخدم لتصنيع الجزء. برمجة التحكم الرقمي غالباً ما تعرف ببرمجة الأجزاء يدوياً (Manual Part Programming) بسبب أنها تنجز بدون الحاسوب. _
_بينما برمجة التحكم الرقمي التي يتم إنجازها باستخدام الحاسوب تسمى في بعض الأحيان برمجة الأجزاء بالحاسوب(CAPP Computer-Aided Part Programming) أو التصنيع بالحاسوب (computer aided manufacturing)._
_مكائن التحكم الرقمي تقوم بنفس مهام أدوات القطع والتشكيل المستخدمة لعقود في الصناعة. الفرق الأساسي والفائدة الرئيسية لمعدات التحكم الرقمي هو زيادة التحكم في عدد القطع، وزيادة التحكم هذه سمحت بتصنيع أجزاء كان من الصعب أو من المستحيل تشغيلها في الطرق التقليدية._
_توفر البرامج المشفرة معلومات يتم استخدامها من قبل وحدة تحكم الماكينةMCU Machine Control Unit) للسيطرة على عدة القطع._
_تعتبر وحدة تحكم الماكينة عقل ماكينة التحكم الرقمي. وظيفتها تشبه كثيراً وظيفة العقل عند الإنسان حيث أنها تقرأ، وتفسر وتحول المدخلات المفسرة (perceived input) إلى حركات مناسبة. _
_كما تقوم بالتحكم بمختلف الملحقات مثل سائل التبريد، وتغيير الأدوات والرسوم._
_تقوم وحدة تحكم الماكينة (وتسمى أحياناً المتحكم Controller) تقوم بتحويل معلومات البرنامج المشفر إلى فولتية أو نبضات تيار بقيم وترددات مختلفة تستخدم للتحكم بعمليات الماكينة._
_معظم مكائن NC/CNC قادرة على تخزين البرنامج في ذاكرتها. _
_هذه المكائن تخزن البرنامج في ذاكرتها عندما تقوم بقراءته لأول مرة. _
_ثم تستطيع أن تستدعي هذه البرامج من الذاكرة بشكل متكرر دون الحاجة لقراءتها مرة أخرى. _
_وهذا يؤدي إلى عمليات أسرع عندما يكون المطلوب إنتاج أعداد من الأجزاء المتماثلة._
_المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تقرأ البرنامج خطوة خطوة وتقوم بتنفيذ الخطوة قبل الانتقال إلى الخطوة التالية ولأنها لا تستطيع تخزين البرنامج فإن المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تعيد قراءة البرنامج في كل مرة تقوم إنتاج جزء جديد. وهذا يؤدي إلى تأخير العملية._

_كاتبه المهندس محمد إسماعيل حفظه الله وبارك فى عمره وعلمه_




_ودي فيديوهات عن بعض عمليات التشغيل ب مكائن CNC_



CNC Cylinder Head Porting

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/vid ... ylhead.htm





Electronic Lathe Handwheels

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videolathempg.html







CENTROID Lathe cutting a pawn brass



http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videopawn.html







CENTROID Lathe cutting a Thread



http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/vid ... cpart.html




CENTROID Threadmilling

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_threadmill.html



Rigid Tapping with Deep Hole Tapping cycle

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_ridgidtap.html


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*الابنة المهندسة** / **عبير*​*السلام عليكم* *ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*لقد أرهقتيني من* *كثرة قرأت موضوعاتك وملفاتك المتميزة ، ولا أعرف بماذا أقول لك أو أكتبه لك من مدح* *وشكر ، فقد عجز القلم بما يعبر عن هذا الإعجاب بهذه الموهبة ، ولا يسعني إلا أن* *أقول .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة وخاصة هذا الموضوع (*التحكم الرقمي nc والتحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب cnc* ، وكما سبق* *أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​*لك مني كل* *التقدير ، وتحية خاصة إلى أنشط مهندسة* *بالمنتدى**.*​*د.أحمد* *زكي*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> *الابنة المهندسة** / **عبير*​
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم**ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> ...


 
اشكر حضرتك جدا جدا جدا وربنا يخليك وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

